# Feeding baby crayfish?



## Edarion

So is there any special care required with baby crays?
like do i need to separate them from the parents or anything.

I also have black tetras in there. would they eat the baby crays?
what do i feed them anyways?


----------



## taureandragon76

I don't do anything special, remember they are scavengers and they will find food. I just feed them what I feed the adults. Fish flakes and shrimp pellets.


----------



## Edarion

I've been feeding them blood worms. unfortunately something in the freeze dried blood worms hatched. it looks like little dots that are jumping around on the water surface what is it and will it harm me.


----------



## trevorhoang

i dont think that is from the bloodworms. i have the same problem too. little small specks jumping around on water and my floating plants. i dont feed my fish any bloodworms.


----------



## Diztrbd1

they are most likely not from the blood worms.....I have them in my shrimp tank which has never seen blood worms. They are probably Copepods of some kind. Which to my understanding are completely harmless and pretty common place in nearly all aquariums

Copepod - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Edarion

So... what do I do to get rid of them. I don't want any jumping on me and then having it live around the house


----------



## Mferko

Edarion said:


> So... what do I do to get rid of them. I don't want any jumping on me and then having it live around the house


unless you live in brisbane they prolly wont survive outside the tank


----------



## trevorhoang

Mferko said:


> unless you live in brisbane they prolly wont survive outside the tank


permanent residence of your aquarium . i dont even think you can get rid of them.


----------



## Edarion

I figured it out... its something that hatched from the stale fishfood. Nutrafin flakes


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I read that any bigger crayfish and even parents will attack and eat smaller crayfish. 

It's better to separate babies and provide hiding places where just molted crayfish can hide until its new shell become harder.


----------



## gwcana

mine like pellets more than fish flakes...very cute when they all walk away with their own little pellet


----------



## igor.kanshyn

gwcana said:


> mine like pellets more than fish flakes...very cute when they all walk away with their own little pellet


What kind of crayfish do you have?


----------



## Edarion

my crays do that too. I drop an algae wafer. and it just grabs the wafer to hide in a corner


----------



## gwcana

igor.kanshyn said:


> What kind of crayfish do you have?


marble...they're in my dad's turtle tank...rocky base...turtle never gets them...(which is why my teeny feeder fishes are now 4-5 inches)


----------



## igor.kanshyn

gwcana said:


> marble...they're in my dad's turtle tank...rocky base...turtle never gets them...(which is why my teeny feeder fishes are now 4-5 inches)


I see, thank you!


----------

